# Is this place considered a puppy mill?



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

A friend suggested this place, said he and several of his other friends/family have gotten pups there without any issues: FOREST RIDGE KENNELS


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

look at the breed list!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Big red flag was the BREEDS button



> Quote:
> We carry many popular pet breeds such as:
> 
> * Beagle
> ...


Wow. And look at the FACILITIES. If that's not a mill, I'm clueless as to what is.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

OK, then... I suppose my vision of a "mill" was not accurate.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, it looks like a dog factory!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

in the heart of Amish country....very commercial kennel

BIG BIG RED FLAGS

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think you should just give a heads up to the local news to do a "feel good" story on such a place. Maybe they'll be exposed for what they are: adding to the shelter population.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Is that a puppymill? Thats a big fat YES!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How about under the care section.. 

"Our dogs are tended by our caring staff. Someone is on the premises 24 hours a day."

Well thank god they have someone for all 40-50 breeds that they have in their facility. That must be one busy shift for such a "caring" person. Idiots.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

RUN RUN THE OTHER WAY, don't even look!!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

29 breeds, ALWAYS available with 18 more breeds on occasion? Quick! Someone call Oprah!

OH! ON second thought forget Oprah, someone called PETA! Heres something for them to moan about! May be do some good for a change! Not!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

PUPPY MILL!!!!!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok if all of the above comments didn't do it for you how about this one.

"Also, a variety of mixed breed puppies of various sizes."


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote:*in the heart of Amish country....very commercial kennel
> *


From what I have heard the Amish are among the top offendors. I agree, the place looks like a factory.

How in the world do you handle all of those breeds?
Uncanny!!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh geez....









What are those trough-like containers the dogs are in????

And this is a brag under their Facilities section:

_Our facilities have

- Plenty of ventilation and light _


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

someday, i hope in my lifetime, this will be against the law.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

...gag me with a spoon


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: rockheadwithout any issues:


yet.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Most definitely a puppy mill.

Not all mills are dark and dirty. That one might even pass a USDA inspection.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

I love how their testimonials shows one card. That is WAY too many breeds to be anything but a puppy mill. It's just sad.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ask yourself why you want to go to a breeder. 

Ask yourself what type of breeder you want to support with your money. 

Not everyone wants to only support breeders who are breeding to protect and promote the German Shepherd Breed, whether working lines or show lines, but that is who I would put my money with. 

These Yayhoos are not working to promote or protect a breed. They are breeding a load of dogs all the time. 

The dogs in the facility that you see are probably clean and vetted. But that is probably just the pups that are ready to go. Maybe the whelping and raising of the puppies, is done at that site, maybe not. Where would they keep 27 bitches for the breeds always available? They probably have hundreds of dogs scattered and the conditions they are living in might not be so sweet. 

Their list of kudos about their facilities:

Plenty of ventilation and light 
Heated & Air conditioned 
Knowledgeable caring staff 
Current on vaccinations 
Bedding provided 
2 separate veterinary practices with 24 hour emergency services 

Bedding provided - uhg! This is like the minimal requirements. 

This is no place I would be giving money for a puppy. What do they do with the surplus? All those breeds always available. Like sausages in a street fair, keeping them up where people can see them in hopes one will be bought. It is sick.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks to me like they could be a "supplier" to pet stores.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

YES WITHOUT A DOUBT. RUN RUN FAR AWAY!!!!

I leave near by. They are one of the main reasons Lancaster county is KNOWN for it's puppy mills


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish these places were illegal!!!! It is a factory and it makes me sick!!!! Look at the facilities, I am so mad about this!
Is there anything that can be done?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's not even clear that they are breeders - (these breeds available occassionally) - it's almost like they might be a clearing house or a retailer for several mills.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Instead of buying there, work hard to shut them down!


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree that something needs to be done to close down this place. Or at the very least have the local authorities to pay them a surprise visit so that no laws are broken.

To learn about a single breed takes a great deal of personal time investment which results in experience over many many years. It is impossible for a "breeder" of many breeds to be a specialist of 1-3 breeds if their goal is to a jack of all trades.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

This is in PA - there are AC inspectors who visit these places, and some do get shut down...looking at that website, I would bet it is a clearing house for other farmers who have puppy factories. There was an incident within the last year where one Amish farmer took all his dogs and shot them due to what he felt was unwarrented attention from AC...many farmers will have one or two females and breed and sell the pups this way...I ran into one who had an Aussie female, when the unsold pups got to be 4 or 5 months old and running in the field chasing cows, they were rounded up and shot...the farmer's wife at a fruit stand told me this very matter of factly - no more emotion than describing the swatting of a bug. 

The problem is that the more these places get PETA and HSUS attention and politicians start campaigns to shut them down, the fall out is that everyone who breeds responsibly is hurt by that legislation as well - leaving the huge corporations like Hunt the only type of "breeder" ( the " " indicate sarcasm) with the pockets to build facilities to comply with the laws.

When people will buy pups (and pay the $) to a good responsible breeder for one, and quit looking for the cheapest buy out there because they "only want a pet!!" - then these types of places could die a natural death - demand dries up, then supply will as well.

Lee


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereIt's not even clear that they are breeders - (these breeds available occassionally) - it's almost like they might be a clearing house or a retailer for several mills.


They only SAY this. You can get most breeds there at ANY time there. 
I have seen a BUNCH of dogs out of this place, It is horrid. And you can't tell the owners of these dogs this and then they see vet bills and evaluations...behavioral issues etc.


United against puppy mills 
Are the "local" group fighting Forrest Ridge and others like it


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"To learn about a single breed takes a great deal of personal time investment which results in experience over many many years. It is impossible for a "breeder" of many breeds to be a specialist of 1-3 breeds if their goal is to a jack of all trades"

It really depends on the breeder. I have a friend who currently breeds two types of dogs, both herding breeds. In the past she has bred some bird dogs, some non-sporting, some sight hounds, some terriers. I would say probably 15 different breeds all together. Yes, she has been breeding for over 50 years, and is into showing, training and titling her dogs as well as just pumping out puppies. And she did not have all of those breeds at the same time. 

We talk Shepherds as that is all I know. And she knows more about them, inside and out, each of the lines, pedigrees -- specific information about individual dogs -- not just dogs she has bred. She used to memorize the writeups of the dogs at the sieger show each year. From what she has said about other breeds, I get the impression that she knows a similar amount of information about their lines, attributes, etc. 

I am convinced that people can and do work with and breed three or four breeds correctly. But 27 breeds? I couldn't keep track of what I liked and disliked about each of 27 bitches, even if they were all GSDs. Well maybe, if they were all shepherds. 

My point is that, just because someone has more than one breed, doesn't automatically count them a puppy mill. And there are people out there that do have a very clear head and plenty of knowledge about many breeds. I would hope that we would not have all breed judges if that were not the case.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The giant vat/tub/stalls/holding pens make me want to throw up in my mouth everytime I see them....


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.hsus.org/press_and_publications/press_releases/petland_litigation_sm_031709.html

Just heard this on local news. Please put a stop to puppy mills especially the ones who appear to be authentic breeders but are really glorified puppy mills.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Puppymill for sure.


----------

